# Dome of Florence: HDR



## DReali (Nov 1, 2008)

Heres an HDR image of the dome of Florence composed from 5 exposures. 

This is what it looks like straight from photomatix:









This is after some tweeking in photoshop:







I prefer the second but have been told by friends that the first one is better.... Any suggestions/opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## realitycheck3907 (Nov 1, 2008)

I like the second one a lot better. The detail of the building is better and the darker clouds look much better for this shot.


----------



## DReali (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'll go ahead and tell my friends to shut up!


----------



## STICKMAN (Nov 3, 2008)

I like the first one better, for me the slight blue in the sky kinda pops in the picture. But thats just my two cents...     Nice Photo.


----------



## DReali (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Stickman, but now I'm back where I started......


----------



## confucious (Nov 3, 2008)

beauty!


----------



## DReali (Nov 4, 2008)

Cheers confucious! Do you prefer either of the two?


----------



## chente922 (Nov 5, 2008)

My vote is on the first one... I agree with stickman about the light blue sky


----------



## third_shift|studios (Nov 5, 2008)

So shop in the blue on the 2nd. I like the surface contrast on the second one. I like how there is a brightspot on the circular window that acts as a focal point for the image, where the 1st one is just too flat.


----------



## Wyjid (Nov 5, 2008)

i like the second one but id like a touch more of the gold highlights in the center on the building. also, there's still a bit of a halo around the building that could be cleaned up with the dodge tool. beautiful detail.


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice one.  I also prefer the second.  It is much crisper.


----------

